# Death Guard WIP (Short update 9/11/12)



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
I've decided to start a project log for my army to keep track of my progress and to share with you all constructive criticism is more then welcome as I am new to 40k. 
so lets start off i have recently bought partially assembled Death Guard/Nurgle army i have stripped the paint and reprimed them
here is full army shot (i will get my army list up as soon as i can)








here is my ultraforge plague Daemon sorry about the sticky tack i haven't figured out how i wanted to paint them yet (any ideas are welcome) 








next up is Typhus i used the chaos lord box and the forge world Death Guard conversion pack to convert him (like many others im not a big fan of the GW version) so here he is i dont know if you can tell but I am fairly new with using *GS* so bare with me








(is there any sculpting tools that work best also how do people make tubes coming out of GS so sharp and crisp?)








here is his cape i have darkened it up more as of this photo what do you think?
















he I am basically done with his paint job and yeas i know he isnt suppose to have a storm bolter but i don't have any heads laying around but i cut it off and re-glued it so i can take it off easily (Anyone know a good online-site to bye stuff like that)

















here is his infamous manreaper. I don't think Im liking rust effect to much or is it just me?









the cape is more weathered















here is my forge world terminator squad i have since lightened the color scheme to mach Typhus with a really thin coat of nurgling green so you can see all the weathering and grime appearing through the light coat of paint ill have to take a couple pictures today and show you.







and here is my terminator sergeant







i also bought some Vallejo gloss varnish to paint his sores to give them a wet shinny look but not shown in these pictures yet







just a little more work on his hv. flamer and he will be finished







here is the rest of my squad 








this was my first GS conversion







not sure if i like this yet










paint list *Vallejo game color:* black, charred brown, bloody red, orange fire, bone white, stonewall grey, cold grey, dead white, leather brown, khaki, dark fleshtone, tinny tin, bright bronze, glorious gold, pollished gold, gunmetal metal, chainmail silver, silver, dead flesh. *Vallejo washes/inks:*black shade, pale grey, umbra shade, sepia shade, red shade, *Inks: * black ink, red ink. *Gamesworkshop paint:* death world forrest, ogryn camo, nurgling green, mephiston red. *GW texture:* lustrian undergrowth. *GW washes:* carroburg crimson, druchi violet, seraphim sepia, athonian camoshade. *P3 paints:* light skin tone, white, black, orange. *India inks:* red, blue, yellow, sepia, green, black.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

omg your pictures are every where lol but well worthlooking for great stuff mate you certain have a fantastic collection cant wait to see more of your awesome work cheers! :biggrin:


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

gearhart said:


> omg your pictures are every where lol but well worthlooking for great stuff mate you certain have a fantastic collection cant wait to see more of your awesome work cheers! :biggrin:


haha yeah sorry about that but thanks im glad you liked them and there is plenty more to come


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Regnear67 said:


> haha yeah sorry about that but thanks im glad you liked them and there is plenty more to come


Great ill be waiting then! :grin:


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

gearhart said:


> Great ill be waiting then! :grin:


haha how did i not make the connection you have that awesome 10,000pt Imperial Fists Plog i was basically drooling over your painting skills and how nice the weathering was done. how do i give you Rep for that ?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Regnear67 said:


> haha how did i not make the connection you have that awesome 10,000pt Imperial Fists Plog i was basically drooling over your painting skills and how nice the weathering was done. how do i give you Rep for that ?


Haha thanks glad you like them and I have no idea lol I just kept getting them and I have no real idea as to wht they are someone told me but it's been a good while since I've been here but I'll look into it, and if you find out prior to me let me know I'd love to give you some!


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

gearhart said:


> Haha thanks glad you like them and I have no idea lol I just kept getting them and I have no real idea as to wht they are someone told me but it's been a good while since I've been here but I'll look into it, and if you find out prior to me let me know I'd love to give you some!


your welcome, and yeah i im in the same boat i dont how to give them out either


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

gearhart said:


> Haha thanks glad you like them and I have no idea lol I just kept getting them and I have no real idea as to wht they are someone told me but it's been a good while since I've been here but I'll look into it, and if you find out prior to me let me know I'd love to give you some!





Regnear67 said:


> your welcome, and yeah i im in the same boat i dont how to give them out either


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5887&highlight=Reputation

On topic however;

I'm a big fan of how you have done your fleshy tones, weathered metals and the dull, dirty armour on the terminators and Typhus. I look forward to seeing more of this army and how it grows and oozes so much like Papa Nurgle does. Excellent work thus far. + rep


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5887&highlight=Reputation
> 
> On topic however;
> 
> I'm a big fan of how you have done your fleshy tones, weathered metals and the dull, dirty armour on the terminators and Typhus. I look forward to seeing more of this army and how it grows and oozes so much like Papa Nurgle does. Excellent work thus far. + rep


thanks for the link on rep points and a big thanks for the +rep also for the compliments im glad you liked them


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very awesome im wanting to do a Nurgle army aswell when the new codex drops. Your painting skills are awesome and the GS looks good too.


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spawner105 said:


> Very awesome im wanting to do a Nurgle army aswell when the new codex drops. Your painting skills are awesome and the GS looks good too.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, some nice looking stuff here; I'm not a fan of the current Typhus model either, I hope he'll get a sculpt worthy of his awesomeness at some point. 

Probably the single biggest thing I would say (apart from maybe re-size the photos so they're a bit smaller ) is to get yourself a clay shaper and work on getting smooth textures in the GS, both on the GS work itself and also on the join area between the GS and the original model's surface. Once painted up you shouldn't be able to tell where the original model ends and the converted stuff begins, and so it's really important to work on getting smooth, seamless transitions between the two. It can help to just work on extending the existing detail on a model and trying to match it closely, like on the torso of this WIP Possessed of mine:








This was fiddly as hell to do, but worth it; hopefully when he's painted up you won't be able to see the join at all.


Clay shapers are basically like a paintbrush handle with a smooth rubber tip:








...and they're great tools, it really was one of those 'how did I ever get along without this?' moments when I got mine. The one I use most is a size 2 conical tip, but like metal sculpting tools there are all sorts of shapes and sizes; if you have an art or modelling shop near you that stocks them go have a look and see what looks/feels useful.

Also, work on getting different specific textures happening, like cracked armour plates, bloated tumours, stretched skin and the like, and try using just one of them on a test model to see what you can do with just the one technique. Doing this will tend to help you find the things that come most naturally and develop those further, hopefully finding your own preferred ways of doing things in the process; it also helps you focus on the things you _can't_ yet do and thereby show you what you need to work on. Plus, you don't have to use every type of Nurgly (or whatever) thing in your arsenal on every model; concentrating on a particular feature or theme for the models in a unit can be a really good way to help give units or squads their own distinctive and unified look to help them hang together (e.g. have a unit all fat and bloated, or all with cracked armour plating, etc).


hth


_____


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Svartmetall said:


> OK, some nice looking stuff here; I'm not a fan of the current Typhus model either, I hope he'll get a sculpt worthy of his awesomeness at some point.
> 
> Probably the single biggest thing I would say (apart from maybe re-size the photos so they're a bit smaller ) is to get yourself a clay shaper and work on getting smooth textures in the GS, both on the GS work itself and also on the join area between the GS and the original model's surface. Once painted up you shouldn't be able to tell where the original model ends and the converted stuff begins, and so it's really important to work on getting smooth, seamless transitions between the two. It can help to just work on extending the existing detail on a model and trying to match it closely.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for all your helpful advice.
i hope he does to, although its fun coming up with your one versions but if they do come out with a new typhus ill buy it if hes awesome he deserves a worthy sculpt. 
what size should i re-size my pictures to? because they look just fine on my end for some reason. 
I just bought some on eBay today i got a set of 5 size 0 and another set of size 2's also i was thinking about getting a red rubber dental pick or is it just like the conical clay shaper?. i noticed that i didn't really like how obvious the transition was between the GS and the model it self like n typhus's scythe i think I'm going to pull it off and redo the GS on it as its really obvious.
unfortunately i do not have a hobby store or craft store that caries the clay shapers so i just buy everything off eBay.
and I am definitely going to practice making better transitions and different types of textures and smoothing everything out that needs it.
thanks again for all the constructive criticism and helpful tips 

mike 

Oh! and how do i make cracks in green stuff?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Straight up + rep for the army its looking really good and really like the GS work you been doing, bet you cant wait for the new chaos dex


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

kickboxerdog said:


> Straight up + rep for the army its looking really good and really like the GS work you been doing, bet you cant wait for the new chaos dex


thanks again for the +rep much appreciated, thanks glad you liked it. and no i cant wait for it but to be honest i don't really know much about it lol, other then it is coming out soon and suppose to awesome haha


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Short Update*

short update I have been painting as much as I can which has probably only two hours a week with how busy work has been and with life. I have finished typhus just trying to figure out his basing also finished my terminator sergeant plus another terminator. tomorrow ill be staying a couple days at a friends and paint more. and post pictures of progress


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving that Typhus mini! :biggrin:
(+rep!)

The whole force is looking great so far, especially the way the figures appear to be gritty. Slimy and oozing is always good, but your's appear dry and grittish which speaks more of a slow corruption than a burst of disease. Again, love it 

Keep it coming!


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Loving that Typhus mini! :biggrin:
> (+rep!)
> 
> The whole force is looking great so far, especially the way the figures appear to be gritty. Slimy and oozing is always good, but your's appear dry and grittish which speaks more of a slow corruption than a burst of disease. Again, love it
> ...


thanks Im glad you like them. and thats what i was going for a dry gritty look as if it was a slow and agonizing transformation


----------

